# Erreur connexion wifi ipod touch



## czd (31 Mai 2009)

Salut groupe,

comme le décrit le titre, mon ipod ne reconnait pas mon accès wifi et pourtant, il est bien connecté et m'affiche bien 3 petites barres de connexion, mais continue de m'envoyer un message d'alerte comme quoi "it is not connected to the Internet"...

La restoration n'a rien donné, quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour me dépanner ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

czd a dit:


> Salut groupe,
> 
> comme le décrit le titre, mon ipod ne reconnait pas mon accès wifi et pourtant, il est bien connecté et m'affiche bien 3 petites barres de connexion, mais continue de m'envoyer un message d'alerte comme quoi "it is not connected to the Internet"...
> 
> ...



Ce serait sympa de donner un peu plus d'info sur ce que tu entends par "mon acces wifi".

On dirait le mec qui rentre dans un garage sans sa voiture et qui dit: "elle ne démarre pas, dites moi comment la réparer..." et qui espere que le garagiste va directement lui dire ou est le stress...


----------



## czd (2 Juin 2009)

'ffectivement.

Par "mon accès wifi" j'entends celui dont je dispose chez moi donc pour être plus précis, le problème est "domestique".
Je suis derrière un routeur d-link et, malheureusement aucun autre appareil ne me permet de détecter si cet accès est bien fonctionnel.

Par contre, testé hier dans un bar avec accès gratuit, mon ipodtouch était bien connecté et loadait sans soucis.

J'en déduis que le problème vient donc du routeur, je trouve juste curieux qu'il m'affiche un état connecté (ces 3 fameuses petites barres), mais refuse de loader quoi que ce soit.

Ça t'éclaire un peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

C'est déjà plus sympa ainsi comme description... 

Effectivement, je penses que tu as fait le bon diagnostique, tu as donc 90 pourcents du problème résolu. Je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider pour configurer un modem, mis a part le fait de chipoter aux options pour activer le partage internet!

En fait il relaie le net par cable RJ45 et pas par Wifi c'est bien cela?


----------



## czd (2 Juin 2009)

Exactement, mon mac étant bien connecté, lui.

Par contre, il n'y a pas si longtemps, la connexion se faisait bien, via wifi, au ipod.
Comme je ne m'en sers pas très souvent, je ne peux pas dire à quand remonte le problème... ni ce que j'ai pu faire pour que ça ne fonctionne plus, grr.

Bon, comme tu dis, j'vais tripatouiller les options, réinitialiser le modem, etc...

Merci de ta tentative, en tout cas !


----------

